# On My Shopping Trip (game A-Z)



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok here is a fun game to play.  But remember you need to keep your posts alphabetical or A-Z (as much as possible)

So post items that you would buy on a shopping trip for crafting supplies, be it soaping, candle making, bath & body products, ingredients or final product.  (but to keep it interesting why not include all types of crafts as well, from quilting to painting, to what not....)

If you include an unusual item, do give us a little description of what it's used for....




So I'm going on a shopping trip and I need to pick up some.....


A= Almond Oil


----------



## Bret (Jan 16, 2008)

B - brads (used in card making, scrapbooking)


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 16, 2008)

C=cardstock


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 16, 2008)

D=Dimethicone


----------



## Chalk Creek (Jan 16, 2008)

E=essential oils


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 16, 2008)

F= Fragrance Oils

F= Funky Molds

F= Funny Embeds

F= Forum Friends (I can buy those right?)

 :twisted:


----------



## Lane (Jan 16, 2008)

G= Germaben II 

We all know what that is, right?


----------



## Chay (Jan 16, 2008)

H = Herbal Powders


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

I = ivory colored ribbon to wrap around soaps


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 16, 2008)

J = jojoba


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Jan 16, 2008)

K= Kukui nut oil

ps-this is my favorite game in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## holmescraft (Jan 16, 2008)

L--liquid simulated leading (for painting my lighted glass blocks with a "stained glass look")  

Dian


----------



## Bret (Jan 17, 2008)

M - Mango butter & oil


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 17, 2008)

N=natrasorb-absorbs the excess oil and leaves skin feeling soft and smooth.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

O = olive oil


----------



## Chay (Jan 17, 2008)

P = Pomace


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 17, 2008)

Q=Quartz crystal in jewelry making.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 17, 2008)

R=Rice Bran Oil, of course--- 

Paul


----------



## Becky (Jan 17, 2008)

S = shea butter


----------



## Laurie (Jan 17, 2008)

T = TOG molds


----------



## Bret (Jan 18, 2008)

U- Ultramarines


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

V= violet candle dye


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 18, 2008)

W=Wax


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 18, 2008)

X = x-zacto knife for slicing up the left over bodies of those who have angered the dragonfly....Uh I mean for cutting pictures out when scrappbooking  :shock:


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 18, 2008)

Ylang Ylang oil.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Jan 19, 2008)

Z = Zinfandel, to make crafting even more enjoyable!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lane (Jan 19, 2008)

WilsonFamilyPicnic said:
			
		

> Z = Zinfandel, to make crafting even more enjoyable!!!!!!!!!!!


 HAHAHA what a great way to end the game!


----------

